# Uber Hiring Process Leads to Frustrated Job Candidates



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

*Uber Hiring Process Leads to Frustrated Job Candidates*

*www.viralglobalnews.com/u-s/uber-hiring-process-leads-to-frustrated-job-candidates/11511/*


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

That is quite an article. Why does it seem that every article you read about the management of the company leaves you shaking your head, that is, until you read the next article!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks pretty simple to me. They want people who will show initiative, and make independent decisions without supervision, or asking people higher up for advice. They realize that no set of instructions, or protocol, would cover every possible incident or question, and want people who will handle it on their own without interaction with the management. So long as you make choices they agree with, you're fine. Make a mistake, and they fire you, say you were acting on your own, and did not represent the policies of Uber. It creates a buffer against any potential bad publicity, or even lawsuits. Really quite similar to their attitude towards drivers.

I'd bet that this reporter either made bad choices in his application "homework", or worse kept saying that he would pass things on to management.

You also see this technique a lot in private security, another workforce that is often viewed as disposable and easily replaced.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I applied for a job at Uber via the link, didn't make it past the resume screening. Yet after I was turned down I saw it was still posted. So don't know what they really were looking for.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

I was a call center manager and have 11 yrs of experience w/CSR's and call center metrics. I'd love the opportunity to work from home, but I never heard back, so I guess it's a no


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

I have a friend who has been an Uber CSR for the Midwest region. She said that one thing Uber is weeding out of their potential CSR applicants are current and former Uber partners AKA drivers. 
You would think being a former driver would help with help desk requests from both riders and drivers but not 
in Uber's eyes. Stating in your resume that you drive/drove for Uber as a partner is a death nail for a CSR position.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> I have a friend who has been an Uber CSR for the Midwest region. She said that one thing Uber is weeding out of their potential CSR applicants are current and former Uber partners AKA drivers.
> You would think being a former driver would help with help desk requests from both riders and drivers but not
> in Uber's eyes. Stating in your resume that you drive/drove for Uber as a partner is a death nail for a CSR position.


You cant have management that has one ounce of empathy or some personal connection with the workforce it wishes to screw!


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You cant have management that has one ounce of empathy or some personal connection with the workforce it wishes to screw!


*AMEN!!! Preach brother, preach!!!*


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I applied too, even with only just starting to drive the week before.
I got to the point of completing the homework assignment, but I ended up with getting an email that saying that they were moving forward with other candidates stating "it came down to which creative exercises aligned most with what our hiring team was looking for". Don't know what they were looking for, without knowing their CSR policies, it's hard to give them the answer they are looking for. Also had a question about UBERtaxi, which I knew nothing about and found very little about online.


----------

